# Get your fix before you get promoted!



## vdat (Nov 29, 2009)

So..for anyone here who is a Sgt or below, I would recommend getting an idea on what you want to do because once you pick up SSgt - your options go from nearly a 1,000,000 to 1!  I bring this up because luckily MARSOC is a critical job at this time and if you're in a HDLC (high demand low concentration) MOS like myself - you have to basically get a meet and greet with God to get out of it - no drill or MSG, and unless your a FTAP (First Term Alignment Plan), you can kiss your chances of a B-billet away.


----------



## vsquared (Dec 4, 2009)

vdat said:


> So..for anyone here who is a Sgt or below, I would recommend getting an idea on what you want to do because once you pick up SSgt - your options go from nearly a 1,000,000 to 1!  I bring this up because luckily MARSOC is a critical job at this time and if you're in a HDLC (high demand low concentration) MOS like myself - you have to basically get a meet and greet with God to get out of it - no drill or MSG, and unless your a FTAP (First Term Alignment Plan), you can kiss your chances of a B-billet away.


 
Yep, I agree with this. I am also a SNCO and have tried repeatedly to get out of my MOS and move to MARSOC only to be told I can't by my MOS monitor. By the way, if there are any MARSOC personnel on this forum, please notice your lack of 08 MOS Marines around. The 08 monitor refuses to let any Marines from Corporal all the way to Gunny go to MARSOC. The 08 officer monitor has no problems with it, but the enlisted 08 monitor will not turn a Marine loose. This is probably why you guys can't meet your personnel cap. If the second biggest combat arms MOS in the Marine Corps is not letting its Marines come to MARSOC, I would say that would produce a pretty big hole in the numbers. I know of a Corporal who is coming up for re-enlistment, has done 2 combat tours, and was told he couldn't re-enlist to move to MARSOC if he passed the A&S. The Marine is getting out and enlisting in the Army to try out for SF. I know of quite a few Marines who are getting out to try out for SF. Why would they do that if we have our own SpecOps unit? Hmmmm.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 5, 2009)

vsquared said:


> Yep, I agree with this. I am also a SNCO and have tried repeatedly to get out of my MOS and move to MARSOC only to be told I can't by my MOS monitor. By the way, if there are any MARSOC personnel on this forum, please notice your lack of 08 MOS Marines around. The 08 monitor refuses to let any Marines from Corporal all the way to Gunny go to MARSOC. The 08 officer monitor has no problems with it, but the enlisted 08 monitor will not turn a Marine loose. This is probably why you guys can't meet your personnel cap. If the second biggest combat arms MOS in the Marine Corps is not letting its Marines come to MARSOC, I would say that would produce a pretty big hole in the numbers. I know of a Corporal who is coming up for re-enlistment, has done 2 combat tours, and was told he couldn't re-enlist to move to MARSOC if he passed the A&S. The Marine is getting out and enlisting in the Army to try out for SF. I know of quite a few Marines who are getting out to try out for SF. Why would they do that if we have our own SpecOps unit? Hmmmm.



It's stupid shit like that that continualy piss me off about the Marine Corps. The Commadant needs to make it an order that if a career Marine wants to try out for MARSOC and makes it then they can go. This bullshit of units and moniters screwing over good Marines just to make their job easier has to go. We're slitting our own throats and nobody seems to want to do anything about it. Hell most of the people who try out won't make it anyway and the command and the moniter will get to keep them, but just allowing them to try can be such a moral boost. It could even make them realize that their happy with what they're doing. 

We have got to get out of this vicious cycle. I almost didn't make it over to Recon because my CO, without even knowing me, decided Recon was too hard so I couldn't possibly make it, why should he even bother filling out the command approval form. Luckily I had an XO, who had a little more brains about him, who happened to be around when the CO wasn't. But I can only imagine how many other Marines requested similar things, MSG, 8th & I, maybe even college courses, that were shot down. Simply rediculous.


----------



## vdat (Dec 5, 2009)

I feel bad about it all, but it is interesting to know that other people have hit the same issues as myself. I'm a SSgt in a 72 MOS - yes I'm an airwinger - but am trying to see the Marine Corps in a larger light.  There are enough people that want to stay in my MOS, so they can let a few of us go - but it doesn't matter to me, each person is just a hurdle.  I'll drop my package and ask if my monitor want to support me, if he doesn't, I'll burn more bridges to get there - I'm not past a mast or a congregate.  The only person that's going to look out for me is me - it's interesting that as you move up in the ranks that's what happens; but it's my job, no matter what, to look after my other Marines.  I love the Marine Corps and I have a lot to offer, but if the Commandant doesn't want to work with me, then it's there loss and I'll just hit up a federal job and slap them into shape.

When I get to A&S, then MARSOC here I come - well, at least I would've had the opportunity regardless of the outcome!

I guess I should step off the horse now.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Dec 6, 2009)

vdat said:


> I feel bad about it all, but it is interesting to know that other people have hit the same issues as myself. I'm a SSgt in a 72 MOS - yes I'm an airwinger - but am trying to see the Marine Corps in a larger light.  There are enough people that want to stay in my MOS, so they can let a few of us go - but it doesn't matter to me, each person is just a hurdle.  I'll drop my package and ask if my monitor want to support me, if he doesn't, I'll burn more bridges to get there - I'm not past a mast or a congregate.  The only person that's going to look out for me is me - it's interesting that as you move up in the ranks that's what happens; but it's my job, no matter what, to look after my other Marines.  I love the Marine Corps and I have a lot to offer, but if the Commandant doesn't want to work with me, then it's there loss and I'll just hit up a federal job and slap them into shape.
> 
> When I get to A&S, then MARSOC here I come - well, at least I would've had the opportunity regardless of the outcome!
> 
> I guess I should step off the horse now.




  That’s exactly what I'm talking about, just giving somebody the chance to fail of succeed on their own can make all the difference in the world. I wonder how many people just say screw it and get out every year specifically because the Marine Corps refuses to work with them. The stupid thing is that its not even the Marine Corps necessarily but just an individual unit commander or monitor who just decides to be a dick. The old "if you don't like it then get out" is the dumbest attitude we can have when someone wants to stay in but just in a different capacity. If I still had hair I'd be pulling it out right now.


----------



## SOTB (Jan 9, 2010)

Well I think the point here is if your SSG or above your most likely gunna stick around to get your retirement. See thats the way the whole world works. If they have the upper hand its screw time. Nobody is out to help anybody. The minute you fall into this trap your screwed. Good call on posting this thread and giving the new guys a heads up beofre the royal rump ride.


----------



## MooseKnuckle (Jan 10, 2010)

VDAT, 

we are in the same boat and yes the only thing works is to do as your doing F**K it here is my package I am going. What 72XX are you from. I think we have a few guys that can contribute to MARSOC; a few. I am a Air Traffic controller.

 I have been trying to get out of my MOS for years. It's a great career just not what I planed on, not where I wanna be. I went a far as putting in a NON-Selection letter to the promo board so I would not get promoted to Staff. Guess what they gave it to me anyway.


----------



## MooseKnuckle (Jan 10, 2010)

One more piece of advise if the thought of getting out of the Marine Corps enters your mind for a federal job get your COLLEGE Edu now. Just about every orginazition you will need to have an associate or bachelor degree in criminal justice or similar.I think the only two federal branches you can get into without  a degree are the US Air marshal and Border patrol.


----------

